# Girl performs oral at Eminem concert, in hospital now



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't really feel bad for her. Don't be a total whore in public and this shit won't happen.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Poor girl.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well that sucks

:wenger2


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Meh she must be a slut to be doing that. Doubt its her first time. 

Wouldnt call the lowlifes who received it Heroes or Legends though :lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

There is nothing she should be ashamed of as there isn't anything wrong with being slutty.She shouldn't really give a shit what a bunch of idiots think of her, the fact that people still think being a female slut is a _"bad thing"_ baffles me.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> There is nothing she should be ashamed of as there isn't anything wrong with being slutty.She shouldn't really give a shit what a bunch of idiots think of her, the fact that people still think being a female slut is a _"bad thing"_ baffles me.


So when you're 14 year old daughter loses her virginity to 2 21 year olds and is then left to walk home alone, no problem?

Anyway i don't feel sorry for whores.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Well that blows bama3


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> There is nothing she should be ashamed of as there isn't anything wrong with being slutty.She shouldn't really give a shit what a bunch of idiots think of her, the fact that people still think being a female slut is a _"bad thing"_ baffles me.


Nothing to be ashamed of? I think sucking off two guys in front of a crowd of people is something to be ashamed of personally.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Shit like that happens everyday, B.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

J.S. said:


> So when you're 14 year old daughter loses her virginity to 2 21 year olds and is then left to walk home alone, no problem?
> 
> Anyway i don't feel sorry for whores.


Ouch thats kind of a really bad example right there. Why would you pick 14 as the age? I agree that slutty isnt good though.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?

Why not?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

pics were all over the place on monday, shit looks nasty.

A girl getting too drunk at a gig and blowing some stranger is hardly news, but you just cant do that shit in the age of the phone cam.

btw every scumbag chav in Ireland was at this gig, if they werent blowing eachother they'd be stabbing eachother so its progress I guess. Dublin was like a utopia on saturday, you could leave your front door open and your car unlocked, safe in the knowledge that an Eminem gig acts as a mass cull for every shithead kid in the country.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

So, pics or gtfo.


----------



## MyWord (Aug 4, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Well that sucks
> 
> :wenger2


legit lol'd

As for the story stupid bitch and stupid article. I'm sure the article wanted me to feel sorry for her but instead has just made the pictures reach a greater audience.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Asenath said:


> So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?
> 
> Why not?


I knew it...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Asenath said:


> So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?
> 
> Why not?


yes there is double standards, especially when it comes to women and sex.
HOWEVER as a female, we already know this, what young lady who was raised with respect will suck off dudes in broad day light?

The boys are no better, getting their dicks out in public but I read she is mortified about being outted, why suck dick in broad daylight at a concert when you know people have videos on their mobile phones?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

KLEEBLATT said:


> So, pics or gtfo.


looking for lewd pics of underage Irish girls.

Has Cody hacked your account??



> why suck dick in broad daylight at a concert when you know people have videos on their mobile phones?


in a word, alcohol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

J.S. said:


> So when you're 14 year old daughter loses her virginity to 2 21 year olds and is then left to walk home alone, no problem?
> 
> Anyway i don't feel sorry for whores.


She's 17, though yeah there comes an age when being a complete slut shouldn't really be judged. So long as they keep away from getting any diseases and play it smart, nobody should give a fuck and any of you giving sluts shits just hate the fact that some women know how to get laid easily when you can't.

Fucking sickening how some people talk about whores as if they're criminals. So a chick wants to get her pussy wet, big fucking deal.



Skermac said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of? I think sucking off two guys in front of a crowd of people is something to be ashamed of personally.


Why do you give a shit what she did? Is sucking off two dudes a bad thing now? It isn't, why do you care that it was done in public? She had fun didn't she? I'm sure the two lads had fun too, everybody had fun and nobody got hurt why start this bullshit saying she should be ashamed when she didn't do anything to hurt anybody? Not much people would say anything if two girls were eating each others pussies in public, there isn't anything wrong with either frankly.



Asenath said:


> So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?
> 
> Why not?


MAN HAVE LOTS OF SEX GOOD.

WOMAN HAVE LOTS OF SEX BAD.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

J.S. said:


> So when you're 14 year old daughter loses her virginity to 2 21 year olds and is then left to walk home alone, no problem?
> 
> Anyway i don't feel sorry for whores.


if your daughter is fucking guys at 14 you have done a terrible job as a parent. And "slut shaming" would not be an appropriate or helpful response.


----------



## Roux (May 10, 2013)

Such a double standard that the girl gets all the abuse and the guy doesn't. He was involved in the act as well.

It was pretty stupid of them though. It's a public place, and a majority of people have smart phones/cameras. It's a miracle to do something like this and not get caught.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> looking for lewd pics of underage Irish girls.
> 
> Has Cody hacked your account??
> 
> ...


yeah blame it on the alcohol.....
Sometimes people must take responsibility for their own poor choices and stop shifting the blame.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Asenath said:


> So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?
> 
> Why not?


I thought you feminists didn't need men for anything? Now you think the boy should have been nice enough to stop the girl from making a fool of herself?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Expecting some drunk most likely drugged up guy to turn down a blowjob is unrealistic at best.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

She got it wet in public. That's the problem. If she did this in a bathroom, nobody would give a shit. 

She probably should have known better but she was stupid and people make mistakes. Those guys should really have some respect. They didn't give a fuck about her or what this could do for her reputation. They thought with their dick... Some girls are vulnerable, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Asenath said:


> So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?
> 
> Why not?


Its the way Society is unfortunately. It really is stupid how the guys are somewhat seen as heroes or legends while the girl has all these horrible memes already crucifying her and it could get worse for her. Hopefully she has a good group of friends to keep her sane. After reading about Hannah Smith, it really makes me sad seeing young girls end their lives due to cyber bullying.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Am I suppose to feel sorry for this girl?


Drunk actions are sober thoughts---Fresh Dougie

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If this happened in Scotland Craig would have pictures of it.

Eh, people do stupid things, she was probably drunk or on E or something and those guys possibly took advantage of her which isn't cool or maybe she just is a tremendous slut looking for attention but what can you do. People do awful things to each other, just the way of the world.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> After reading about Hannah Smith, it really makes me sad seeing young girls end their lives end their lives due to cyber bullying.


yeah especially when they trolled themselves...98%%%%%%


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

FWIW Ive seen people do much grosser shit at festivals, but the camera on my phone isnt worth a crap.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Drunk actions are sober thoughts---Fresh Dougie
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


hmmm I can not disagree with that, when Mel Gibson was abusing Jews, he blamed it on the alcohol.....


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Ouch thats kind of a really bad example right there. Why would you pick 14 as the age? I agree that slutty isnt good though.


Because that's exactely what happend to the girl that gave me my first open mouth kiss (she was 11, me 12) when she was 14.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

She made the mistake of being caught! Shit happens. Who's never had sex outside? Sometimes you get caught sometimes you don't! She shouldn't of been stupid enough to do it in plain view, especially in this day and age of camera phones 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

J.S. said:


> Because that's exactely what happend to the girl that gave me my first open mouth kiss (she was 11, me 12) when she was 14.


Owwww what a slut! We should mock her for kissing at such a young age!

fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> Owwww what a slut! We should mock her for kissing at such a young age!
> 
> fpalm


he is saying that girl that gave him an open mouth kiss did what he said at 14.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I have to say I feel bad for kids growing up today because every stupid mistake can be captured and immortalized forever on the internet like this. I count myself lucky that when I first started getting drunk and doing stupid shit* most phones had shitty cameras and like 32mb of storage space plus the social media craze hadn't really taken off yet so I didn't have to worry about my antics being posted online

*I can confirm I never did anything as bad as sucking off two dudes in public though


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

J.S. said:


> Because that's exactely what happend to the girl that gave me my first open mouth kiss (she was 11, me 12) when she was 14.


Damn. Hope you used mouthwash after. Who knows where that mouth had been.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Green Light said:


> I have to say I feel bad for kids growing up today because every stupid mistake can be captured and immortalized forever on the internet like this. I count myself lucky that when I first started getting drunk and doing stupid shit* most phones had shitty cameras and like 32mb of storage space plus the social media craze hadn't really taken off yet so I didn't have to worry about my antics being posted online
> 
> *I can confirm I never did anything as bad as sucking off two dudes in public though


Heck, yes. If some of us were held to photographic account for what we got up to between about 16 and about 25, some of us would never leave the house.

And by 'some of us,' I mean me.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> he is saying that girl that gave him an open mouth kiss did what he said at 14.


Yeah, shame on her.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Heck, yes. If some of us were held to photographic account for what we got up to between about 16 and about 25, some of us would never leave the house.
> 
> And by 'some of us,' I mean me.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Heck, yes. If some of us were held to photographic account for what we got up to between about 16 and about 25, some of us would never leave the house.
> 
> And by 'some of us,' I mean me.


yeah noble sentiment and all, but are you seriously telling me none of those involved would not be aware that technology has and will continue to be used for things such as this???

If you're telling me that a 17 year old has no idea she could POSSIBLY be filmed sucking dick in broad daylight, then either she is naïve or you're lying.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> if your daughter is fucking guys at 14 you have done a terrible job as a parent. And "slut shaming" would not be an appropriate or helpful response.





Asenath said:


> So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?
> 
> Why not?



Not just the daughter received terrible parenting so did the boys. The 2 guys receiving bj's in public are slutty too. It's not just a girl thing. I think the guys should be publically shamed too, not be be called heroes. If I knew them I would call them slut idiots no better than a whore, because that's all they are.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Checks Twitter* 

Yeah just saw the pics on there now :lol. Im sorry but she is a bit of an idiot to do it out in the open like that. Not even like she did it in a hiding spot or toliet or something. She did it in the middle of an entire crowd in broad daylight. In this day and age your just asking for trouble.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

How un-lady like


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao what a douche. Anyone that feels sorry for this girl has a problem.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler: funny















:ti


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

There's no one truly innocent here really. The girl really shouldn't have done what she did in full view of everyone (and did it to another person too!), and she shouldn't be getting bullied over what was a stupid mistake by a 17 year old who clearly hasn't quite grown up. Hopefully she takes this as a learning experience but alas the internet age may not give her a second chance. The guys involved shouldn't be getting lauded either. That's double standards rearing its ugly head.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

LOL at her parents saying this is out of character for her, if she'll blow some random guy at an Eminem concert then it's probably not her first time doing it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Silly girl.

It was even the NUMBER ONE story on the news here in Ireland the other day.

Surprised we haven't seen any old grannies and priests starting some Anti-Eminem or Anti-Blowjob protests though, it would give them something to do between Masses.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Pink Princess said:


> How un-lady like


And ungentlemanly like too.

I feel sorry for none of them.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, who decided that the 90s revival would be an ecstasy revival, as well? Because really, nobody makes smart sexual decisions when ecstasy is involved.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I blame Eminem, I mean his song lyrics obviously encourage this kind of behaviour 

"you only get one _shot_, do not miss your chance to _blow_, this opportunity _comes _once in a lifetime"


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lololol at all the virgin white knights in this thread


sluts gonna slut and she got what she deserved 

never feel sorry for a whore


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

So she wasn't ashamed of goober smooching in front of tons of people at a concert, but is left distressed over her 'fame' thanks to the pics? What a crock of shit. Slut.


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

A key that opens many locks is called a master key. A lock that is opened by many keys is a shitty lock


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Asenath said:


> So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?
> 
> Why not?


No one saw their faces. Everyone was probably focusing on the action.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really don't see how it is 'prudish' to suggest people shouldn't have sex in public, or at the very least in full public view. I don't care how much sex a person has, whether they're gay or straight or anything else. I really don't care what anyone's sex life entails, provided it's legal, just don't have sex in public view, which is covered by the legal point, but nevertheless. 

As for why the girl is getting ragged more than the guys, well partly it's because of the sexism involved with how people view promiscuity. But I also think it's partly due to the act of giving a blow job. All the guy has to do when getting blown is just stand there, and maybe undo his fly. Then obviously there's more in it for the guy getting the blowjob than the girl giving it, so the general view tends to 'the girl should have known better' and that 'you can't really blame the guy'. Rightly or wrongly I think that affects how people view it. If a guy and girl just dropped trou and started having sex at the concert then I think both would get more equal abuse.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Aww, sort of expected the reason she was in hospital was because she caught some sort of disgusting STI/D.

A little disappointed atm.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> After the girl's rise to fame, she was apparently left extremely distressed and embarrassed.
> 
> She is currently in hospital, and is believed to have been sedated.


Wut? Was she born 17?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

King Bebe said:


> She got it wet in public. That's the problem. If she did this in a bathroom, nobody would give a shit.
> 
> She probably should have known better but she was stupid and people make mistakes. Those guys should really have some respect. *They didn't give a fuck about her or what this could do for her reputation. They thought with their dick... Some girls are vulnerable, that's all I'm saying.*


fpalm :ti *Go somewhere else with the white knight crap, please. Why would they give a fuck about her? She's a random that they met at a concert. It's not like a lot of guys are going to turn down a blowjob. *


CamillePunk said:


>


:lmao


CGS said:


> *Checks Twitter*
> 
> Yeah just saw the pics on there now :lol. Im sorry but she is a bit of an idiot to do it out in the open like that. Not even like she did it in a hiding spot or toliet or something. She did it in the middle of an entire crowd in broad daylight. In this day and age your just asking for trouble.


*Exactly. When you're doing it in an area where everyone can see, then there really isn't a reason to feel sorry for her. She probably did it for attention.*



insanitydefined said:


> LOL at her parents saying this is out of character for her, if she'll blow some random guy at an Eminem concert then it's probably not her first time doing it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*The parents are probably just in denial and dealing with the shock of this news. I can't really blame them because they probably haven't come to terms with this.*


Asenath said:


> Also, who decided that the 90s revival would be an ecstasy revival, as well? Because really, nobody makes smart sexual decisions when ecstasy is involved.


*If you know you're going to fuck up when you take ecstasy, then don't take ecstasy. It ain't that hard.
*


WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> *lololol at all the virgin white knights in this thread
> *
> 
> sluts gonna slut and she got what she deserved
> ...


*I know right?*



haynesbomb said:


> A key that opens many locks is called a master key. A lock that is opened by many keys is a shitty lock
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*T'is the way the world works. Those guys convinced a girl to suck them off in front a huge crowd of people, they win.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> If a guy and girl just dropped trou and started having sex at the concert then I think both would get more equal abuse.


Nah in that scenario the girl would still get a ton of shit while the guy would be treated as a hero. Pretty dumb but thats just how society views these things. The only way the guy would cop any sort of shit is if he was the one going down on her.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> No one saw their faces. Everyone was probably focusing on the action.


In the pic the guy has both arms raised triumphantly, with both thumbs up, shit he's practically doing Daniel Bryan-style YES's with the girl giving him a blowie and a bunch of dudes passing by, his general expression is 'check it out everyone, IDGAF' so aside from a slagging from his mates, an earful from his parents and some mild public infamy for the rest of his life he'll probably largely be able to laugh it off. Being known as 'blowjob guy', there are worse things tbf.

the first pic linked in the OP is the top half of it.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lololol at all the virgin white knights in this thread
> 
> 
> sluts gonna slut and she got what she deserved
> ...


That's why I don't feel sorry for the 2 slutty whores she did that too. I would not want to hang out with the likes of the 3 of them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope Em performed "Under the Influence" at the festival :wenger2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

J.S. said:


> So when you're 14 year old daughter loses her virginity to 2 21 year olds and is then left to walk home alone, no problem?
> 
> Anyway i don't feel sorry for whores.


going into stupid posts thread.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Sloots gon sloot.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Why the hell is she in hospital, and why the hell is she surprised that this is out? Either she's stupid or she was high as holy fuck


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

CGS said:


> Nah in that scenario the girl would still get a ton of shit while the guy would be treated as a hero. Pretty dumb but thats just how society views these things. The only way the guy would cop any sort of shit is if he was the one going down on her.


*How? He's still the guy that got a girl to let him eat her out in public.*


----------



## tunawithascrew (Aug 21, 2013)

And why is this newsworthy?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How old were the dudes? That cunt in the green hat looks proud of himself... mate, having a 17-year-old's mouth around your dick isn't something to write home about. Dirty pedo. 

The girl's a stupid cunt too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *How? He's still the guy that got a girl to let him eat her out in public.*


Yeah from the background in which I grew up thats not really seen as a proud thing :lol. A dude getting is seen as great. A dude giving, isn't as much so actually getting caught on in public on it would defo cop them a ton of shit from other guys especially


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Feel sorry for something she is doing? Come on she is the one doing this stupid things and when they end up growing up they are regreting. I noticed young girls are freaking stupid as well as guys they think its cool to do this things. When I was at that age I knew that shit was wrong so feeling sorry for someone like that makes you a retard. No one forced her she did it tried to act all cool probably all high in drugs than comes out and whines. I am always on guard not doing explicit shit because now with the internet it can go all over the world!


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> How old were the dudes? That cunt in the green hat looks proud of himself... mate, having a 17-year-old's mouth around your dick isn't something to write home about. Dirty pedo.
> 
> The girl's a stupid cunt too.


What are you talking about? 17 is legal in Ireland and UK. Age of consent is 16 you know


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't care about gender. What does bother me is that she cares so much about what other people think, yet did what she did. Don't be a skank in broad daylight if other people's opinions concern you so much. It's quite simple, really.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

haynesbomb said:


> What are you talking about? 17 is legal in Ireland and UK. Age of consent is 16 you know
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Doesn't make it right.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

_"Shawty, when you dance, you got me captivated. Just by the way that you keep lickin' them dick suckin' lips, I'm agitated, aggravated. To the point you don't suck my dick, then you're gonna get decapitated. Other words, you don't fuckin' give me head, then I'm have to take it!"_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Doesn't make it right.


What makes you even think the guy is so much older than her?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> I don't care about gender. What does bother me is that she cares so much about what other people think, yet did what she did. Don't be a skank in broad daylight if other people's opinions concern you so much. It's quite simple, really.


Sloot logic is impossible to comprehend. You're not going to get far logically trying to intepret her ways of thinking.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

haynesbomb said:


> What are you talking about? 17 is legal in Ireland and UK. Age of consent is 16 you know
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I guess your age of consent doesn't apply to video? They said they were investigating possible kiddie porn charges of the video. So you can have sex at age 16 in your country but if you film it you just created kiddie porn?


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

Skermac said:


> I guess your age of consent doesn't apply to video? They said they were investigating possible kiddie porn charges of the video. So you can have sex at age 16 in your country but if you film it you just created kiddie porn?


I'm not really sure what the law on videoing the act is since she wasn't aware about being filmed. I was just replying to the other poster calling the bloke getting the blow job a pedo. Which was just ridiculous.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

CGS said:


> Yeah from the background in which I grew up thats not really seen as a proud thing :lol. A dude getting is seen as great. A dude giving, isn't as much so actually getting caught on in public on it would defo cop them a ton of shit from other guys especially


*You gotta lick it before you stick it bro.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *You gotta lick it before you stick it bro.*


Say that where im from and you'll be greeted with a unanimous


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't do the eating out thing. It's disgusting.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I do.

Pretty fun.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

CGS said:


> Say that where im from and you'll be greeted with a unanimous





Slowhand said:


> I don't do the eating out thing. It's disgusting.


* Kelly Rowland recommends it.*


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Now if she were smart she'd cry in front of a video camera telling her story with flashcards editing out sound and color and adding in sad, pity music. Threaten suicide and maybe actually go through with it. She'll go from sexual deviant to precious angel over night.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Well that blows bama3


I see what you did there... :busta


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Slowhand said:


> I don't do the eating out thing. It's disgusting.












:ti


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> btw every scumbag chav in Ireland was at this gig, if they werent blowing eachother they'd be stabbing eachother so its progress I guess. Dublin was like a utopia on saturday, you could leave your front door open and your car unlocked, safe in the knowledge that an Eminem gig acts as a mass cull for every shithead kid in the country.


tell me about it, I was working at Oxygen for Eminem's last Irish show. The amount of little cunts arund was unreal.

slanegirl gonna be famous. the guy's pose in the pic is hilarious, she was probably off her face but yeah. can't be sucking no cock in public.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Makaveli said:


> Now if she were smart she'd cry in front of a video camera telling her story with flashcards editing out sound and color and adding in sad, pity music. Threaten suicide and maybe actually go through with it. She'll go from sexual deviant to precious angel over night.


what Amanda Todd is not an angel, she's just dumb.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Stuff like this happens at concerts all the time. I know a guy that got a handjob at a Skrillex concert on the dance floor by two girls and then he finished on their backs.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

I completely misread this as Girl performs oral on Eminem, in hospital now. That would've made for a more interesting story.


----------



## Makaveli7 (Aug 21, 2013)

HahaHa 
I really don't feel bad for her ...


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Did she have to get her stomach pumped from all the semen?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :ti


Fiddy tellin it like it is (Y)






"sheeeeiit I eat every motherfuckin thang"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its an integral skill that every man should have tbh. Women love that shit, only met one woman ever who doesn't like her pussy eaten out.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

When you start taking advice from 50 Cent, it's time to end it.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

CGS said:


> Say that where im from and you'll be greeted with a unanimous


They don't tolerate eating pussy where your from? The sex would probs be better for both of you if you did though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Slowhand said:


> When you start taking advice from 50 Cent, it's time to end it.


Normally i'd agree, but not on this.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Im down there like a hungry man eating a donor kebab with his hands tied behind his back.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Hey, if you don't eat out your girl, then she'll find someone else to do it for her.

Don't be a pussy, be a man...and eat some pussy.*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So what put her in the hospital...


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

yep, stupid people do stupid things


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> So what put her in the hospital...


*I think she had a breakdown after she figured out pictures had surfaced online.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Hey, if you don't eat out your girl, then she'll find someone else to do it for her.
> 
> Don't be a pussy, be a man...and eat some pussy.*


Have fun picking pubic hair out your teeth.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Gandhi said:


> what Amanda Todd is not an angel, she's just dumb.


To millions, she's an angel.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Slowhand said:


> Have fun picking pubic hair out your teeth.


What century are you living in? Lol

Some of us woman do shave our pussy's ya know -__-

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

She's a consenting adult, they were too. It isn't a big deal, maybe they should keep it behind closed doors, but I don't know why everyone online is acting like it's such a huge deal.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Slowhand said:


> Have fun picking pubic hair out your teeth.


*You've never seen a vagina have you.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

judging by the bald dude in the background she must not be very good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I might be completely wrong, but I feel like we're more sexually repressed here in Australia. I mean it's hard enough trying to find a girl that gives blow jobs to begin with, so I feel like the number of dudes that go down over here is low. I've never eaten pussy myself, and it's not that I absolutely wouldn't but I've never been asked too, and I'm nervous about volunteering. I guess it's pretty pathetic that a 23 yr old dude has never done it, but I sort of see it like if my hand and dick get the job done I don't really want to enter unknown territory. I also feel like I don't know many guys that do. Granted I don't ask every Tom Dick and Harry if they eat pussy, but I know some who do, some who don't, and I even know a guy that didn't it once just to see what it was like. I also know girls who really don't like giving blow jobs, so if they don't go down, I can't imagine they get eaten out either. So yeah, I don't know, but I guess just from American media and anecdotal stuff, it seems like cunnilingus is much more common in America than over here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

brandiexoxo said:


> They don't tolerate eating pussy where your from? The sex would probs be better for both of you if you did though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey I ain't got nothing against it but it's just one of those things. From a young age its like a running joke in school oral sex is pretty dirty and embarrassing and shit so a lot of kids implant it in their minds that its wrong to do and even though people do it anyway not many people will admit to it. Although blow jobs tend to be a bit more acceptable by 18 or so going down on a chick still has some sort of stigma until well past the mid 20's :lol. Boys will say they wont do it and girls will say they will respect dudes less for doing it so yeah. 25/26 under you wont really hear much dudes admit to going down on a chick (even though a lot of them do anyway).


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Slowhand said:


> Have fun picking pubic hair out your teeth.


*There's this thing called a Brazilian, or just shaving in general. If she'll put her mouth on your's, then you can put your mouth on her's.




EAT!*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't understand how a heterosexual man can dislike eating pussy. How?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Reminds me of the story where some two chicks was blowing two guys on the subway in NYC..... and they weren't even drunk!


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

So who has their red wings?


My last gf was weird. She would give a bj, but as foreplay only, not all the way to completion. And she would never let me eat her out, she said it was too nasty and she would never let anyone do that. We lasted about 2 years, didn't break up because of that though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :ti


Mess @ this coming from the dick scented mouth of our closeted friend 50 Cent.

You ain't foolin' nobody, Curtis.

:ti


----------



## puppetmasterXO (Aug 21, 2013)

Le Nature Garçon said:


> I might be completely wrong, but I feel like we're more sexually repressed here in Australia. I mean it's hard enough trying to find a girl that gives blow jobs to begin with, so I feel like the number of dudes that go down over here is low. I've never eaten pussy myself, and it's not that I absolutely wouldn't but I've never been asked too, and I'm nervous about volunteering. I guess it's pretty pathetic that a 23 yr old dude has never done it, but I sort of see it like if my hand and dick get the job done I don't really want to enter unknown territory. I also feel like I don't know many guys that do. Granted I don't ask every Tom Dick and Harry if they eat pussy, but I know some who do, some who don't, and I even know a guy that didn't it once just to see what it was like. I also know girls who really don't like giving blow jobs, so if they don't go down, I can't imagine they get eaten out either. So yeah, I don't know, but I guess just from American media and anecdotal stuff, it seems like cunnilingus is much more common in America than over here.


Australia? The place that wiped out the Aborigines?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

brandiexoxo said:


> What century are you living in? Lol
> 
> Some of us woman do shave our pussy's ya know -__-
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sadly a lot don't. God bless those who do!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, read the title as her giving Eminem oral. Fucking bitch is lucky that wasn't the case.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

what an underage slut


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

december_blue said:


> Poor girl.


Na not really


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

Shitter


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They're trying to make her the victim? Nasty whore.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

I understand that she did something dumb, but goddamn people.

**Grandpa Mode Activated**

I realize that at my age (25) I grew up in the final age of the "kids at the dawn of the internet" phase. I also understand that personal responsibility is something that people should understand and respect no matter what era they grow up in. However, I've started to notice that these days kids just don't have that impulse alarm anymore and thats a big problem.

We hear these stories about teenagers doing dumb shit (great Ice Cube song BTW) all the time these days, yet at least to the best of my knowledge, we never really stop to examine the reasoning for it. Personally I think this access to information has made young people feel more irrelevant and as such, willing to post more and more personal things online when in actuality it should make then feel more relevant and more examined than ever.

I am curious to get some perspectives on this.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Mess @ this coming from the dick scented mouth of our closeted friend 50 Cent.
> 
> You ain't foolin' nobody, Curtis.
> 
> :ti


Dick scented mouth. :ti


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If a girl is kind enough to go down on you, might as well return the favor.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

If you're a dude and you don't eat pussy you're a poof.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

that slut was fat and ugly.no way i will let her suck my dick.GTFO


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Pycckue said:


> that slut was fat and ugly.no way i will let her suck my dick.GTFO


A girls looks are pretty irrelevant she's sucking your dick.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> looking for lewd pics of underage Irish girls.
> 
> Has Cody hacked your account??


Mention on the first page. :troll

This is the ultimate dream scenario. Why wasn't I there?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> A girls looks are pretty irrelevant she's sucking your dick.


No.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> No.


Why? You don't even need to look at her.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> Why? You don't even need to look at her.


Because nothing sexual from an ugly chick should be tolerated towards my dick.

Do you also think getting your dick sucked by a dude only makes the one sucking is gay and not you? Just wondering.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> A girls looks are pretty irrelevant she's sucking your dick.


So would you let Rosie O'Donnell go down on you?


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

17's legal, good job guys.


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

The fuck?
Who thinks something like this would be a good idea?
She sounds like an attention whore.
However, I do send my best wishes. I truly am sad to hear she is in the hospital. People can be cruel, and don't know when to stop.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Do you also think getting your dick sucked by a dude only makes the one sucking is gay and not you? Just wondering.


:lmao:lmao

they won't reply...


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Do you also think getting your dick sucked by a dude only makes the one sucking is gay and not you? Just wondering.


I reckon there are plenty of people who have been sucked off by men who wouldn't consider themselves gay.



Menacing Nemesis said:


> So would you let Rosie O'Donnell go down on you?


As long as she doesn't sound like a man yeh.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> I reckon there are plenty of people who have been sucked off by men who wouldn't consider themselves gay.


not gay, just engaging in homosexual activity...


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Ireland :no:


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> not gay, just engaging in homosexual activity...


You're not really gay if you just stand there and take it.

Right guys?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> You're not really gay if you just stand there and take it.
> 
> Right guys?


:lol

I like that response, I usually find with men, the ones who are so aggressive and adamant about not being gay to a comment like the one I made, are the men who's sexuality I really question.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> what an underage slut


The age of consent there is 16 so she is not underage. But yes, she and the guy are sluts. One no better than the other. It's bad she got so depressed over it enough to go to the hospital but she is old enough to know what she is doing.

I wonder why the guy involved didn't get depressed for doing this in public? He has no shame or morals I guess.


----------



## puppetmasterXO (Aug 21, 2013)

Skermac said:


> The age of consent there is 16 so she is not underage. But yes, she and the guy are sluts. One no better than the other. It's bad she got so depressed over it enough to go to the hospital but she is old enough to know what she is doing.
> 
> I wonder why the guy involved didn't get depressed for doing this in public? He has no shame or morals I guess.


The girl should have just committed suicide. She's trash.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

puppetmasterXO said:


> The girl should have just committed suicide. She's trash.


It takes 2, the guy is trash too imol


----------



## puppetmasterXO (Aug 21, 2013)

Skermac said:


> It takes 2, the guy is trash too imol


You're from Florida. Your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

puppetmasterXO said:


> You're from Florida. Your opinion is irrelevant.



:lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

AntiFlag607 said:


> I understand that she did something dumb, but goddamn people.
> 
> **Grandpa Mode Activated**
> 
> ...


*It's obvious she did this for attention.* 



Skermac said:


> The age of consent there is 16 so she is not underage. But yes, she and the guy are sluts. One no better than the other. It's bad she got so depressed over it enough to go to the hospital but she is old enough to know what she is doing.
> 
> I wonder why the guy involved didn't get depressed for doing this in public? He has no shame or morals I guess.


*The guy got a girl to suck his dick IN PUBLIC. He has nothing to be depressed about.*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *It's obvious she did this for attention.*
> 
> 
> *The guy got a girl to suck his dick IN PUBLIC. He has nothing to be depressed about.*


The guy just became a male whore and a male slut. Why shouldn't he be depressed over that? I guess he has no conscience or morals to care. 

He should be arrested for exposing himself in public. If I was a cop he would be if I saw it.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

lel, that fucking girl


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Asenath said:


> So, where is the moral outrage at the two dudes who received the oral sex? Are they being hounded on social media and shamed in the street?
> 
> Why not?


What the fuck? Your feminism knows no bounds, does it?

She was being a whore in public, why would the recipients of sexual acts need to be made the focus here? Did they boast about it? Sure, but most men boast about sexual conquests regardless if it's a blowjob from a girl at a concert, or a drunken one night stand. For you to try and turn this on the guys who RECEIVED THE BLOWJOBS smacks of absolute ignorance.

Should they be praised? Absolutely not...but to be made the focus of this? NO. Did they rape her? No, she willingly did it.

If you're giving out free money at the mall, and it leads to you getting more attention than you desired, would you want the people receiving the money to be held accountable for literally doing nothing more than accepting your generosity? 

It's not the ideal comparison, but you are so far gone with your feminist logic, you're on a completely fucking separate planet from the rest of us.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> What the fuck? Your feminism knows no bounds, does it?
> 
> She was being a whore in public, why would the recipients of sexual acts need to be made the focus here? Did they boast about it? Sure, but most men boast about sexual conquests regardless if it's a blowjob from a girl at a concert, or a drunken one night stand. For you to try and turn this on the guys who RECEIVED THE BLOWJOBS smacks of absolute ignorance.
> 
> ...



The guys are shameless slutty whores too. Why isn't the media calling them that? As a guy there is no way I would let a girl do that to me in public, I have a few more morals than that. 

I view the 2 guys as no different than the girl. The media should be calling them all sluts and if I owned a paper that's how it would be printed.


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

Why are people being such prudes about this? Shit like this happens all the time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Original said:


> Why are people being such prudes about this? Shit like this happens all the time.


This. Like I said, if this happened in Scotland Craig would have saw it. I remember on another forum he had a handful of non-explicit pictures of the same thing happening at some music festival last year. People be trippin and stripin'


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The difference is it doesn't usually become a worldwide news story


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

I know I've heard someone say something along the lines of "ain't no dick sucking ever done no harm" or some shit like that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

All three of them are idiots.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Sucking ff two guys at once, in public. What a legend.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> What the fuck? Your feminism knows no bounds, does it?
> 
> She was being a whore in public, why would the recipients of sexual acts need to be made the focus here? Did they boast about it? Sure, but most men boast about sexual conquests regardless if it's a blowjob from a girl at a concert, or a drunken one night stand. For you to try and turn this on the guys who RECEIVED THE BLOWJOBS smacks of absolute ignorance.
> 
> ...


Sex acts are a two way street. Give and take. The guys weren't raped too so they're just as bad (or as good) as the girl.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Original said:


> Why are people being such prudes about this? Shit like this happens all the time.


Yeah, prude people are damn annoying.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Can't say I feel bad for her. She went nutty and blew 2 guys at a concert and in 2013 got shocked when that ended up online. Maybe she won't be a whore next time. She should consider this a life lesson.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Life Lessons with S&M Walls should be a weekly podcast.


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

No sympathy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Life Lessons with S&M Walls should be a weekly podcast.



I've thought about it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Once you go black White Chicks are whack. right Walls?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a terrible slogan.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It would be called "Life sucks and then you die" with Walls and would be a weekly retrospective of the hell I live daily.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


> That's a terrible slogan.


I liked it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

S&M Walls said:


> It would be called "Life sucks and then you die" with Walls and would be a weekly retrospective of the hell I live daily.


Dat back tat...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Gandhi said:


> I liked it.


White dames is right.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

she could have done with McQueen's life lesson number 1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well played sir.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

SCSU said:


> I know I've heard someone say something along the lines of "ain't no dick sucking ever done no harm" or some shit like that.


Unless they have herpes tbh.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Skermac said:


> The guy just became a male whore and a male slut. Why shouldn't he be depressed over that? I guess he has no conscience or morals to care.
> 
> He should be arrested for exposing himself in public. If I was a cop he would be if I saw it.


*Because being a male slut has no negative social consequences brought along with it other than a little shunning from a couple of prudes. When you look at it from a biological standpoint, men are supposed to be sluts. Morals ain't got nothing to do with my biological needs, yo.*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Because being a male slut has no negative social consequences brought along with it other than a little shunning from a couple of prudes. When you look at it from a biological standpoint, men are supposed to be sluts. Morals ain't got nothing to do with my biological needs, yo.*


This is the modern world where all are treated equal. If men are not looked down on as sluts then women should not be looked down on either. The headlines should have read: 3 sluts make video, one gets depressed over it. They didn't even need to mention gender.

If I was a woman and men made fun of me online I would make fun of them right back for doing the same things I did.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Men never get shit thrown their way because we're expected to act that way. We're neanderthals who live only for da pussy and to get our dicks sucked, it's our role in society. It's science or some shit. Women are expected to have self respect and dignity, they're supposed to be above doing shit like this.

So, when you think about it, calling her a slut is kinda sorta not really tho a compliment. We expected better of her slutty ass so that cunt should be flattered by the fact that society thinks so highly of her and all women. Screw going to hospital, she should be all like "SHIET! Thanks gaiz."

Know what I is sayin'?


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Skermac said:


> This is the modern world where all are treated equal. If men are not looked down on as sluts then women should not be looked down on either. The headlines should have read: 3 sluts make video, one gets depressed over it. They didn't even need to mention gender.
> 
> If I was a woman and men made fun of me online I would make fun of them right back for doing the same things I did.


Unless I am misunderstanding I also think the same way, but its the society we live in if a girl sleeps with a bunch guys shes considered a "slut" if a man has sex with a bunch of girls hes consider a "player". Its just the way society sees it. You can agrue and say lots of things, but atleast at the moment its seen that way maybe in a decade it can change.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Men never get shit thrown their way because we're expected to act that way. We're neanderthals who live only for da pussy and to get our dicks sucked, it's our role in society. It's science or some shit. *Women are expected to have self respect and dignity, they're supposed to be above doing shit like this.*


lol


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Skermac said:


> This is the modern world where all are treated equal. If men are not looked down on as sluts then women should not be looked down on either. The headlines should have read: 3 sluts make video, one gets depressed over it. They didn't even need to mention gender.
> 
> If I was a woman and men made fun of me online I would make fun of them right back for doing the same things I did.


*Who cares about the double standard? It's not like being called a slut is a bad thing. Oh no, a girl or a boy has a lot of sex, dear me! *


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Who cares about the double standard? It's not like being called a slut is a bad thing. Oh no, a girl or a boy has a lot of sex, dear me! *


Don't you get it? Having lots of sex with different people means you're immoral and have no self respect for your body. Sex should be between only people who love each other to the point where they want to raise a family together, any other form of sex is just trashy. *sarcasm*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Edit: nevermind


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Don't you get it? Having lots of sex with different people means you're immoral and have no self respect for your body. Sex should be between only people who love each other to the point where they want to raise a family together, any other form of sex is just trashy. *sarcasm*


I know you're being sarcastic, but that's not too far from the truth imo.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Who the fucks sucks a dick in the middle of a public place...nevermind 2 of them!?!??!*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *Who the fucks sucks a dick in the middle of a public place...nevermind 2 of them!?!??!*












:jesse


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

Din't know Eminem was a pimp....oh wait


----------



## Original (Feb 7, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Men never get shit thrown their way because we're expected to act that way. We're neanderthals who live only for da pussy and to get our dicks sucked, it's our role in society. It's science or some shit. Women are expected to have self respect and dignity, they're supposed to be above doing shit like this.
> 
> So, when you think about it, calling her a slut is kinda sorta not really tho a compliment. We expected better of her slutty ass so that cunt should be flattered by the fact that society thinks so highly of her and all women. Screw going to hospital, she should be all like "SHIET! Thanks gaiz."
> 
> Know what I is sayin'?


What the fuck are you talking about? Go out and actually talk to girls, you'd be surprised at how many just want to meet a cool guy and have a good time. Then again, you'd probably call them "sluts" and keep it moving.


----------



## Notsure (May 11, 2009)

li/<o said:


> Unless I am misunderstanding I also think the same way, but its the society we live in if a girl sleeps with a bunch guys shes considered a "slut" if a man has sex with a bunch of girls hes consider a "player". Its just the way society sees it. You can agrue and say lots of things, but atleast at the moment its seen that way maybe in a decade it can change.


"The difference between studs and sluts is to be a stud you have to work hard for it .... to be a slut, all you have to be is THERE.

Jim Jefferies

Only guys other guys call players are the ones that get women most man want, getting laid a lot dose not make you a player and most guys make fun of their friends a lot that will sleep with anything. To be a player you have dress the way women want men to dress, talk the way women want men to talk, go to the places women want to be taken and spend all your money doing so plus find time to work out all the time so your body is what women expect. Maybe women should come up with a better term for women that play men because there are women out there that put a lot of work in being a seduction goddess that get around that guys dont call sluts only women do.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

SLUT

Sweet 
Little
Unforgettable
Thing

Cause the guys that receied the blowy sure aren't gonna forget her anytime soon alright.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Lucidious Clay said:


> SLUT
> 
> Sweet
> Little
> ...


Until the next slut comes along, right?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

just1988 said:


> *Who the fucks sucks a dick in the middle of a public place...nevermind 2 of them!?!??!*


Welcome to Scotland.

Hell I personally saw this happening at least 3 times at T In The Park last time I went, although I also saw public shitting (As in in the middle of a festival crowd dropping your pants and taking a dump, guys and girls), a guy in a Blue Demon Jr mask shagging someone in a portaloo, people pissing themselves and a man taking his welly off and being sick in it (That last one might have been me, drinking competitions with Navy men: Don't do it).

McQueen-dreamy mentioned this happening before and me having pictures, only one I could find was from a few years back at the T In The Park festival (Scotland's main music festival).










I know I should be shocked by all this but... nope, although that time two guys I know played a game to see who couldfinger the most girls on the dancefloor of Bamboo was rather weird.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You can close the thread now. The wait is over.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe women should just start giving it up more as a whole. Can't shame an entire gender for doing the same thing. Double standard disappears and the world's a much better place. :jt1


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Sadly a lot don't. God bless those who do!


For real though....if I'm putting my mouth and tongue down there clean up your business please and thank you.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

VRsick said:


> Don't really feel bad for her. Don't be a total whore in public and this shit won't happen.


This is exactly how I feel about the situation. If you don't want the embarrassment then don't put yourself in these situations.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, she's a slut.....if she wasn't a girl though, and had been a guy eating out two girls, he'd also be a legend.

I'm frankly disgusted by what she did. But that's a baser part of me, a product of our culture, which can be backwards oftentimes. Taking a step back and remembering that women are sexual beings just as men are, I have to cut the bitch some slack.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

As long as you aren't hurting anyone, there is nothing wrong with being a slut. In this case, though, it was the wrong time and place. Also, the girl was apparently underage. If she was of legal age, whatever. Most kids her age are not emotionally mature enough to handle the implications of their actions.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anyone else seen the picture? I think I'm the only dude around here who hasn't.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

^ Subtly hinting for links


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Of course. ^_^


----------

